# Moonroof



## 1stGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

I bought the "show room" GTO, it had a sunroof/moonroof

I have had it adjusted by the company that installed it, even they admitted it has an unusual amount of air sound rushing through it. I'm taking the GTO back to the dealer today, what can I ask for??? kinda sux know you spent 30 grand on a car has lets say " sound issue" while grawling down the highway :confused


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

I guess it depends on whether the dealer had the moonroof installed or whether you had it put in later. It sounds like maybe that your dealer had it put in. If thats the case, its their issue to try and clear up, or pay to clear up. But there may only be so much that can be done too, depending on how the roof is designed.

Can you get an accessory wind deflector for your roof? That may help some.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It ain't factory installed.

I've heard that there is a stiffener built into the roof that precluded Holden from integrating a sun/moonroof.

I'd watch that very carefully.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought the Monaro's could come with moonroofs? But if tehy did, the roof structuer would surely be different. I know that on other cars, the moonroofed models have extra bracing to makeup for the huge hole in the roof. 

I've seen accidents with vehicles with aftermarket sunroofs and no added bracing...roof buckled and collapsed like a house of cards.


----------



## 1stGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

*Buyer Beware*

Get this, 

I bought my GTO with a sun/moonroof installed. Well it makes a gushing noise , and there were some other issue I had with the GTO, but the dealership reassured me they will have everything fixed. Well after weeks of adjustments, no good. I was told this was a aftermarket part (that the dealer had installed) hell I bought the one on the show room floor. to the point.

The Sales Manager actually said to me on the phone cause in person, I would still be in jail after breaking his jaw..

he said. "Hey, buyer beware" so I informed him I'll let everyone know that if you deal with Jack Walker Pontiac in Miamisburg,OH... buyer beware!!!

Now where do I go for service since it appears to me that service after the sale is not vaild for my GTO any longer at that dealership?


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

Personally, I would not even play with dealership. Seeing how this is pretty much Pontiac's flagship right now, I would go DIRECTLY to Pontiac.com in Michigan and let them know your experience. Also, I would try and find another Pontiac dealership within range. Because after you do that, the service department at this Jack Walker's is not going to be too "friendly".

This is what I got on pontiac.com:

Telephone Us

If you have a question, comment, or problem with a product or service, let us know, we will be happy to serve you. Customer Relationship Managers are available Monday through Friday from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time. 

When calling, please have the following information available: 
Your name, address, and home and daytime telephone numbers 
Your Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), which can be found on your registration 
Dealership name and location 
Vehicle delivery date and current mileage 
Nature of your concern 
Customer Assistance Center 


Inside the U.S.: 1-800-762-2737 
Inside Canada: 1-800-263-3777


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

This really makes me sick. These "carneys" are so quick to get your money...then when you have a concern, they just turn their head. I had a helluva time with the dealer here in Vegas. i pretty much dont trust car salesman since they remind me of carney folk.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

1stGTO said:


> he said. "Hey, buyer beware" so I informed him I'll let everyone know that if you deal with Jack Walker Pontiac in Miamisburg,OH... buyer beware!!!
> 
> Now where do I go for service since it appears to me that service after the sale is not vaild for my GTO any longer at that dealership?


Buyer beware my rear end! You bought a car with a 3/36 bumper to bumper warranty covering any defects in materials and workmanship. This sounds like it is an issue that qualifies. If the dealer installed it before you purchased the car, then it should be covered. The dealer doesn't want to deal with it because Pontiac won't reimburse them since it is aftermarket. But its still on their hands.

I'd persist. Contact Pontiac. Don't be nasty or raise your voice, but remain persistant. Try calling their 1-800 number, and telling them the issue. They can sometimes bring pressure onto the dealer to fix the problem. Unfortunately, its not an issue that another dealer will take care of because the cost burden of the roof will be on the original dealer.

However, for any other warranty problems you should be able to take it to any other Pontiac dealer!


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

Before I bought mine, I looked awfully hard at a Black one with a sunroof. I was totally surprised to see one with a roof. I told him all of my concerns after all of the feedback I had heard on this board.

He gave me the same lame duck story. Oh yea, the sunroof is covered just like the rest of the car. 

Then, he pulled the old "bait and switch" routine. He quoted me lease terms the night before. But, he quoted me like I was a GM employee. This was even after I specifically told him there was no way I could get this discount. 

This isn't just a Pontiac or GM thing. This is greed and greed only. I actually paid $500 more for my car knowing that I had some trust in this dealership. Their service is top notch and I hope it continues.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I had a completely different experience with the Pontiac dealer in Lebanon, Ohio. I had the low coolant light come on, but the level wasn't very low. Anyways, the dealer took the car for two days and called me apologizing and even hand washed it when I picked it up. I personally think that any dealer would want to create the best positive image about these cars as bad word of mouth could really finish off the poor sales. I'm not sure about the dealer in Miamisburg, but you would think they would want to treat the very few GTO customers nicely or sit on their cars for another 6 months.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

From a parts standpoint, Pontiac themselves seems to very interested in taking care of their GTO customers. We had a customer in this week that had a rattle/vibration noise coming from the shift lever on his M6 GTO.
The replacement parts were stocked at Brownstown, MI. and were ordered as a regular "customer special order". Normally, anything from MI to California takes a good week to get (unless we specify ovn w/frt). These parts showed up in two days with no freight charges attached. I was pretty amazed. 
The only other time we see this is with the Duramax diesel parts that come directly from the two different Isuzu parts distribution centers. Everything from them is treated as an overnight order. 
I know that the factory is interested in taking care of the customer, but unfortunatley there are alot of "KINK" dealers out there that can give the whole product line a bad name. Keep on trying the factory. They should be able to help in one way or another. They can put ALOT of pressure on a dealer if they want to.

Good luck, Brian


----------



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Rattle in shifter, what is it?*

I took my 04 M6 GTO into the dealer, complaining about a rattle in the shift lever and was told that it would "work itself out". The rattle is most common on cold mornings and in 2nd, 4th, and 6th gear. I was wondering what part was ordered in your example to fix their rattle. I am located in SE Michigan/NW Ohio area. I would appreciate any help.
Thanks,
Todd :cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

The "sunroof issue" is NOT a Pontiac concern ... not even a warranty issue. If anything ... the lousy Customer Service is an issue that Pontiac Customer Service will likely tell you that they are interested in learning more about. Understand that the Pontiac Customer Service Rep does not have the capability of doing anything ... but will listen to your concerns ... call the dealership in question ... and, in some instances ... can ATTEMPT to contact the Zone Rep for intervention. Most of the time, the C/Service Rep can't speak directly to the Zone Rep ... but uses e-mail or pager notification, etc.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Todd, we replaced the upper shift lever (top portion with handle) and the leather boot with plastic mounting ring. The shift lever seemed to fix the vibration/rattle, and the boot mounting ring had a plastic tab that was causing some other little noise.
So far the customer has not come back for the same problem. The scary thing is that even at warranty price, the lever was around $200.00, and the boot was over $100.00. Man that Kangaroo leather is pricey!  
Don't sweat it right now. Give it a few weeks and tell them your still not happy. They should be able to help you.

Brian


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

*idiot*

this car wasn't meant to have a sun/moon roof, it has cross beams in the roof, yeah you can have sub frame connectors, but it's costly.


----------

